# 600w sodium vs. 1000w. mh. for flower....



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 14, 2007)

If you have these choices which would you choose?

plants:              8 plants in 5 gallon buckets. 
heat:                light dependant (74-79f. w/ 600w. & 81-88f. w/ 1000w.)
room size:         5x9ft. grow space (over all room size is 5x11)
eguipment avail: (1) 1000w. M.H. only ballast
                       (1) 600w. digital ballast w/ mh and hps
pictures:           day 6 of flower under 600w sodium

Choice to be made:

(a): use 1000w. mh for vegg and flower (no sodium)
(b): use 600w. mh for vegg & 600w. sodium for flower (same ballast)
(c): use 1000w. mh for vegg and 600w. sodium for flower. 


Heat, lumens, spectrum and cost...are all factors

Any Ideas????? 

note: the same room is used for all stages and only one bulb is ran at a time. No co2 is used, the hoses were for an experiment w/ sugar and yeast.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 14, 2007)

I would go with the 600 MH for veg and the 600HPS for flowering.  My reasons are:
1) MH has a better blue spectrum for the veg stage and emits less heat for the young babies, plus you will have a continuous amount of energy going to your plants for both stages.
2) HPS has a better spectrum of light for the flowering stage and will produce an efficient harvest for the amount of space that you have
3) Lower electricity bills 

I pick B.  Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool!! let's see if we can get a good amount of replies.


----------



## KADE (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd use all the lighting for all stages... more light... more penetration... more growth....


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 14, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> I'd use all the lighting for all stages... more light... more penetration... more growth....


 
Not an option. Way overkill anyway.

Ok. So back to the original question: which of the *three* would me the best for the situation?.......


----------



## alaskabud (Mar 14, 2007)

If you think running a 1k and a 600w at the same time on 8 plants in 5 gal buckets is overkill you don't know much. Both your yeild and the density of the nugs in your crop would EXPAND greatly by running BOTH in flower. My friend runs 10 1ks on 10 plants. He takes in over one lb per plant- is that overkill or OVERGROWN?


----------



## high_man (Mar 14, 2007)

id say B aswell, i use a 400 mh and thats plenty for really good veg growth and a 600hps for flowering, and because youll only need the one ballast so it makes it alot easier to just change the bulb and switcth to flowering


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 14, 2007)

Nothong wrong with having a backup light.  Some can't just run down the street and get one.  I say B also, the digital will be more efficient and hypothetically your bulbs should last longer.  Posted temps are better too.


Guys, he said one light.  Obviously temps would be an issue with both.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 14, 2007)

let me get that straight if you got a 600W HPS ballast you can use 400w MH with it for veg and then switch to 600w hps bulb ????


----------



## DLA (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm with the "C" choice...all the light you can get and damn the heat...deal with it.  The more light the better the harvest, bigger, potent, everything...NO QUESTION.  If the heat is too much and will literally kill your plants, I have to ask why you have them and not lights that will work.  Not trying to be an ***(I am anyway) but the heartache and worry isn't worth it...make something that works and you'll be real happy.

But to answer again "C".


----------



## high_man (Mar 15, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> let me get that straight if you got a 600W HPS ballast you can use 400w MH with it for veg and then switch to 600w hps bulb ????


 with the set up i got i can i bought it from a indoor growing shop the bulbs can run of the same ballast all i do is switch the bulb, i got a clone box now so i dont use the mh but will be when i go for a big plant soon


----------



## Brouli (Mar 15, 2007)

thank you


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2007)

i have 7by5by8foot  room i think you would be wasting power with 1000w Ive tested the difference between HPS & MH for veg and couldnt see the difference i grow & flower with HPS and have as good a result as anyone.1 bulb 1 ballest get around 21oz off 6 to 8 plants good luck remember the simpler the better


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2007)

I'd use b but you really need more light during flowering than in veg.


----------



## kasgrow (May 5, 2007)

I would go with b. 
That size room really should have two lights for that large of a room. I have a 3x6x6 grow room. I use a 1000 mh for veg and 600 hps for flower. I am thinking about adding a 400 mh to my 600 for flower. A 600 hps puts our more light per watt than 1000 mh but the 600 is still not as penetrating as the 1000 mh. I have two seperate ballasts but share an air cooled hood. I just change bulbs and ballasts. I have a 250 mh for my mothers, cloning and seedlings in a different area.
The air cooled hood is a needed without a doubt in my garden. In the summer outside temps can reach over 110 at times. I have to run my lights at night to keep things cool. I don't know if this helps but it is my what I think.


----------



## stevo (May 18, 2007)

id go with 'c' out of those choices.
i use a 1000mh hanging in the middle of the room to veg 60 plants on an nft table,and 6x600 hps shaded lights to bud,
last grow produced 6.2lb


----------



## freezeland (Jun 4, 2007)

i veg and flower whit 1000watts hps


----------



## bunkin2 (Jun 18, 2007)

i don't know about this bickering over which light to use. what i've learned from reading around the forum and from some of the particapants in this thread is.....  THE MORE LIGHT THE BETTER!
maby this is just a question of curiosity because from what i see in those pics the "grower" isn't a beginner nor does it seem like he has a lighting problem.......

EVERYDAY'S A HOLIDAY!


----------

